# Unhappy Neighbors



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

Morning, All!

We have recently been approached by our neighbors concerning the location of our hives. They are scared and want them moved - which we think is absurd due to the fact that they have 80+ acres and we have 17 - and the hives are located at the very back of the properties away from all structures...
Anyway - to keep the peace we have compromised by agreeing to move our 4 hives a maximum of three feet way from the fence line, and erect a barrier to alter their flight pattern. 
My question is simple - how far away can I place the barrier?
Where the hives are located now is PERFECT, and our ladies are so very happy and thriving. I don't want to alter the yard too much... Can I place the barrier at the fence line - the hives 15' away - and still successfully alter their flight? Or does it need to be right up on the hives?

Any help is appreciated! 

(Oh, the barrier that we chose to use is a 6' tall 15' wide bamboo screen).


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

The books say it can be as close as 4 ft. My bushes are less than a foot away from the hive. The bees come out and go right up without any problem. Same thing when they come back with a full load.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

But can it be further away? I don't want to "close off" my yard if I don't have to.


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

I hope this move appeases your neighbors but my experiences are that when dealing with neighbors that bring forth a concern based out of a emotional response, that it will only satisfy them for a while. Then the next thing you know you are reliving the story about "Giving a mouse a cookie." 
Make sure they will leave you alone about the bees if you promise to move them BEFORE you move them.
Good luck.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Short answer, yes. Better question, why are your neighbors concerned? Have they had problems or is someone deathly scared of bees? How long have you had the bees there? I'm all for keeping the peace with neighbors so I'd compromise as well if the request is reasonable. Make sure to give them honey when you harvest, make sure they have a water source that doesn't involve your neighbor and minimize swarming. 

I had some neighbors (1/2 to 1 acre lots) who were a little concerned about me keeping bees when I first started almost 10 years ago. Ironically some commented later that they're surprised they never see them though they know hives are yards away from their homes. The concern died down years ago and is now nothing more than, "I'm out of honey, when are you harvesting again?"


----------



## Cabin (Nov 30, 2014)

MizAmberLea said:


> Morning, All!
> 
> We have recently been approached by our neighbors concerning the location of our hives. They are scared and want them moved - which we think is absurd due to the fact that they have 80+ acres and we have 17 - and the hives are located at the very back of the properties away from all structures...
> Anyway - to keep the peace we have compromised by agreeing to move our 4 hives a maximum of three feet way from the fence line, and erect a barrier to alter their flight pattern.
> ...


First are your hives a 'maximum of 3 feet' from the fence line or 15?? You mention both. Some areas have 'set back' rules for ag. structures. Are hives structures? I am not sure but personally I keep them within our townships set back limit (30 foot for front yard and 15 on all sides). Your neighbor does know that the 'barrier' is for them not the bees, right???


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

You can have the barrier pretty close to the hives, I've got some about 3 feet away and the bees just corkscrew up 6+ feet and are gone. Local regulations require the flyway barrier be at least six feet high and extend at least 10 feet beyond the hives on each end of the colony (If the hives aren't at least 25 feet off the property line). If you are closer and the barrier doesn't extend well beyond the end of the hives, the barrier may be somewhat ineffective.

It also isn't clear - did you place them at the neighbors property line with an unobstructed flight path into the neighbors body and face if they were standing on their own property? If that's the case, I'd say they have a legitimate complaint.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

My home yard is at the end of a long stretch of property....probably 100 feet. The entrances face towards that long stretch. At the other end of the long stretch is my neighbors property and pool. My home and barn is on one side and there are very tall trees on the other. Sometimes, the bees leave the hive and fly nearly straight up to get over the trees. Other times, they fly straight out and level to the ground about 6' in the air and follow that long stretch until I can't see them any longer. Same when they come back. If I stand in front of the hives, I can sometimes see them many yards out around 6 or 8 feet in the air. They put on the brakes and drop in at the last minute.

If you put a piece of fence directly near the hives, obviously the bees will have to clear it to fly in or out. If you put the barrier further out, they'll still have to clear it one way or the other. My experience is that they won't clear it and then drop back down unless they intend to forage there. They'll clear it and stay at that height or higher until they have a need to drop down (re-entering the hive or seeking forage). 

I would suggest something taller than 6 feet. It's really not much higher than they might fly without the barrier. I would also guess that closer to the hive is better since getting them up sooner rather than later means there's less bees to see from your neighbors vantage point. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Before making any promises, I would draw out a plan, diagram and written description, then review it carefully. You would not want to promise to make changes which would be detrimental to your bees. You don't want to create a cold zone, wind tunnel, or all day shade.
If you can't get them to sign off on a reasonable plan and end up in court, you can tell the Judge you have been trying to compromise. An oral agreement is rarely even worth the paper it was not written on.

Good luck
Alex


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

Give them water sources and add a salt lick under a shelter. If you bave 17 acres do your bees really have to be oy a few feet from the property line?


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

We've had these bees since the beginning of May, respectively. Starting with one and we now have four. 
Last Sunday, while conducting inspections on all of our hives, the neighbors drove up on their ATV (parking 20-50 yards away) and walked towards the fence. At about 20 feet away, she aggressively requested that we move the hives. (we were in full suits with a hive wide open - frame in hand, and she rolls up in a t-shirt and shorts). 
We were stunned at her demeanor. 
She said that the bees "swarm" them when they mow during the day. She said "they are like that", pointing to the crowd of bees buzzing around us at the moment. I asked her if she had been stung or chased, she said no. I tried to explain to her that she was mowing through their flight pattern - NOT SWARMING. 
She wouldn't hear it. Then she proceeds to tell us about the 3rd generation farmer who was killed last week when he disturbed an Africanized hive. She said they are scared. 

We just stood there in silence. She asked us what kind of bees we had, and if it would be too much trouble to move them. I quickly answered YES, that we would have to discuss it and that she would need to give us time. 
Then she decided to introduce herself. 
Rude.

What I think is funny is that two weeks before, while we were inspecting, her partner rolled by on the tractor. At the fence. Waived, and kept on trucking. The bees paid her no mind. 


All things aside - I don't want them being stung or God forbid attacked. I also don't want her to get mad and spray our hives. So we compromised on the barrier and 3', in a letter. That she has yet to respond to. 



She has 80+ acres, we have 17. The hives are at the very back of our property approximately 15' from the fence line. The field that they are facing is a huge, wide open area. Ours is a long and skinny plot, with heavy mesquite trees bordering much of the fences. We placed them there because of the shade to sun ratio, wind, and zero structures.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Just put up some kind of solid barrier that the neighbors cant see through so they wont even know what is going on behind it.Out of sight,out of mind!


----------



## Cabin (Nov 30, 2014)

MizAmberLea said:


> We've had these bees since the beginning of May, respectively. Starting with one and we now have four.
> Last Sunday, while conducting inspections on all of our hives, the neighbors drove up on their ATV (parking 20-50 yards away) and walked towards the fence. At about 20 feet away, she aggressively requested that we move the hives. (we were in full suits with a hive wide open - frame in hand, and she rolls up in a t-shirt and shorts).
> We were stunned at her demeanor.
> She said that the bees "swarm" them when they mow during the day. She said "they are like that", pointing to the crowd of bees buzzing around us at the moment. I asked her if she had been stung or chased, she said no. I tried to explain to her that she was mowing through their flight pattern - NOT SWARMING.
> ...


Sounds like a case of irrational fear. Unless you can reduce her fear I do not think you can move the hives far enough and still be on your own property. Maybe invite both over to look at the hives when you do not have them opened. But having Africanized bees in your state will not help the issue.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

snapper1d said:


> Just put up some kind of solid barrier that the neighbors cant see through so they wont even know what is going on behind it.Out of sight,out of mind!


+2 on the can't see thru barrier, but don't think for a second this is going to end... If you want peace, move them as far as you can. Certainly out of sight of your neighbor. I'm on 80 acres, but you can't see my hives from any fence, gate or road. I also don't put up any cute bee keeping signs nor do I put up Honey for sale signs. My honey is sold AWAY from my house, I don't give honey to my neighbors. I don't want anybody that lives near by to know I keep bees.

Sorry for your problems. In Florida, Bee keeping is completely protected... The whole country should bee that way.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Have her and her put on a bee suit and help you inspect the hive. Then, give them a quart of fresh honey.


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Have her and her put on a bee suit and help you inspect the hive. Then, give them a quart of fresh honey.


this may work. Or you can tell them if you have to give up beekeeping, you'll have to go back to your other hobbies of raising basset hounds and prize winning roosters.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

> Last Sunday, while conducting inspections on all of our hives, the neighbors drove up on their ATV (parking 20-50 yards away) and walked towards the fence. At about 20 feet away, she aggressively requested that we move the hives. (we were in full suits with a hive wide open - frame in hand, and she rolls up in a t-shirt and shorts).
> We were stunned at her demeanor.


Except for an aggressive request which wasn't preceded by an introduction, I'm not sure what else to be stunned at. They parked quite a ways off, on their own property and were wearing appropriate attire for their activities. I would hardly expect them to dress like a beekeeper. 



> Then she proceeds to tell us about the 3rd generation farmer who was killed last week when he disturbed an Africanized hive. She said they are scared.


You can't argue over scared. If they are, they are. We may feel it's irrational but that's us. 



> Then she decided to introduce herself.
> Rude.


The issue is going to be the bees and where they're placed. Rude or not. Her rudeness is secondary. 



> What I think is funny is that two weeks before, while we were inspecting, her partner rolled by on the tractor. At the fence. Waived, and kept on trucking. The bees paid her no mind.


Yet, it's not uncommon to read here about a beekeeper who strolled by their hives every day without a problem and then suddenly things changed. You're in an area that is known for aggressive colonies. 



> All things aside - I don't want them being stung or God forbid attacked. I also don't want her to get mad and spray our hives. So we compromised on the barrier and 3', in a letter. That she has yet to respond to.


I certainly hope that the compromise is accepted but I'm not hopeful. Given the amount of space, 3' is not much. Assuming a bee can fly conservatively at about 10 miles per hour, that's roughly 15 feet per second. Put another way, would you have felt better if, when she walked up with her demands, that she stood 23 feet away instead of 20 feet back? I wouldn't want them stung either but the reality is that wherever they may get stung in the future, your colonies will be top of mind.

In the long run, neighbors and bees are more about neighbors and neighbors. I'm not one to get laws, judges, statutes, agreements and restrictions involved. If they were my bees, I'd be looking to get them moved somewhere else so that the flight pattern would be less direct and the hives would be more private. Your neighbors may be asking a lot and they may be rude and they may be irrational but trying to change them with a letter and a 6' high barrier may not be enough. I hope that it is and that your long term relationship will be a great one.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

No real advise but this thread makes me appreciate my neighbors, we talked with them before we got the bees and our hive are located 20-30 feet from there back door! Of coarse there are two 6 ft fences and a sidewalk in between but they had no problem with it. And the bees haven't bothered them at all. I did tell them if they do become a problem we will fix it by either requeening or moving the bees.. Also we promised next year if we get honey so will they.


----------



## Pnutbrand (May 2, 2015)

snapper1d said:


> Just put up some kind of solid barrier that the neighbors cant see through so they wont even know what is going on behind it.Out of sight,out of mind!


I agree with this. Plus I would try to explain to them about the chance of there being feral hives in the area anyways. With that much land, assuming it's not all cleared, I'd imagine there's a bee tree or two around. Then explain to them the forage range of bees and let them know that the bees won't only be in you area. But I would def out a barrier up not only to keep them out of sight but also to force the bees flight path up and over the neighbors mowing path. When I installed my home hive, which is in a neighborhood, I made sure they faced into my yard and had plenty of tall ornamental grass around them to not only conceal them but to force them up and away. Good luck.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

am I reading this right? You have 17acres and you're insistent to keep them that close to the neighbor?? just sayin if you move a few feet you might as well move them a few acres. I have less then half an acre and I put mine on the side of my yard not next to my neighbors. it has a 6 foot picket fence behind and I added a few on the sides to keep my bees safe from people. no one even knows I have them. you have the land set up an apiary that has room to grow and maybe fenced in all around to protect the bees from predators . not saying she is right but I'm sure she can go out at 3am and douse your hives with insecticide so I'd get them away


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Can you face the entrance a different direction? Sounds like when they are mowing in their own yard, they are going right through the flight path. So, the hives must be really close to the property line. 

As others have said, if you have 17 acres, surely there's a place you can put them where the neighbors can't even see them? Out of sight, out of mind. Or put them on the other side of your house. At the least, put them with the entrance facing into your lot, not toward the neighbors, and a lot more than 3 feet from the property line. Even though I'm a beekeeper, I would be annoyed if I was mowing my lawn and my neighbor had arranged hives so when I was minding my business mowing, I was in his/her bees' flight path.

Or put a fence up around the hives to make the bees fly upward. I have a tiny yard, and my hives also face the neighbors. But there's a 6-foot fence about 4 feet in front of the entrance, plus buildings, trees, etc. on all the other sides of the hive, so my bees fly straight up as soon as they come out. They're like 20 or 30 feet high before they fly over the neighbors. The neighbors never even see them. The fence doesn't bother me since I don't work the hives from the front.


----------



## bdouglas (Dec 18, 2014)

If I had 17 acres and a scared neighbor, I think I would try to find a location away from the property line and put up a barrier if their is not a natural barrier.

If you look at it from the neighbors prospective, You live in a state full of "Killer Bees" and your bees are so dangerous that you have to put on a full bee suit to protect yourself.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Good fences make good neighbors. Move the hives away from the neighbor's fenceline. You were the one that was rude, dropping hives onto the fenceline without asking if the neighbor felt impacted. 

Fear of bees in Texas is not irrational, but is founded on Africanized bee attacks. 

A bit of humility in someone who has only kept bees since May is appropriate. Wait until September, and then the bees will be really aggressive. Get the situation under control now. Every September, the forum is filled with posts from newbees asking "how can I kill my aggressive hive", when in fact you are seeing the natural evolution of a strong, stressed colony. The one I remember best is from RHAldridge, who has since completely dropped off the forum (after publishing a pamphlet on his "beekeeping method" after 6 months of experience.


----------



## cgybees (Apr 20, 2015)

Ravenseye said:


> In the long run, neighbors and bees are more about neighbors and neighbors. I'm not one to get laws, judges, statutes, agreements and restrictions involved. If they were my bees, I'd be looking to get them moved somewhere else so that the flight pattern would be less direct and the hives would be more private. Your neighbors may be asking a lot and they may be rude and they may be irrational but trying to change them with a letter and a 6' high barrier may not be enough. I hope that it is and that your long term relationship will be a great one.


Best response.


----------



## cgybees (Apr 20, 2015)

kaizen said:


> am I reading this right? You have 17acres and you're insistent to keep them that close to the neighbor?? just sayin if you move a few feet you might as well move them a few acres. I have less then half an acre and I put mine on the side of my yard not next to my neighbors. it has a 6 foot picket fence behind and I added a few on the sides to keep my bees safe from people. no one even knows I have them. you have the land set up an apiary that has room to grow and maybe fenced in all around to protect the bees from predators . not saying she is right but I'm sure she can go out at 3am and douse your hives with insecticide so I'd get them away


Educating people out of fear is not an overnight process. I agree...


----------



## John Scifres (Mar 25, 2014)

I think I would start trying to get to know them a bit. It's surprising how hard it is for someone to complain about or to a person that has been nice to them. Honey sure will help.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I have only 1/4 acre in the suburbs. My hives are in a 4ft tall dog kennel, to keep my hunny-happy dog away from them, btw. The hives entraces are only 2 feet from the kennel chain link. They could simply fly through the fence, but they don't know that, so they fly up, up, up and away. They are usually 15 feet or more in the air before they fly away and disappear from sight. My neighbors actually forgot that I keep bees! They have noted no increase in bees in their yards! A barrier screen even 15 feet from the hive will still force them to fly over it, if they happen to want to go that direction. But you have no control over which direction the fly, or when they come down once they are over any obstruction you place.

It has been recommended that yo move them away from your neighbor. That's a good start; out of sight, out of mind. You might also try offering to look at that "swarm" they are so afraid of. It might turn out to be a yellow jacket nest in their field, which could be destroyed. Or it might turn out to be a AHB colony nearby, which can also be destroyed. Or it could even turn out to be a nice, calm feral colony you can collect to expand your apiary (well out of sight of the neighbor, of course). You might even make a friend that way.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

Pnutbrand - The letter we have penned outlines everything that you have suggested. 

kaizen - Yes. We have 17 acres and they have over 80. We are at the back of he property, so in reality I am near no one on that side. The rest of our property is pretty thick and/or too close to other neighbor's homes and barns. We planned our location out very carefully, and would have discussed it with her (them) if they were reachable or would stop when we flagged them down time after time. 

MY fear is exactly what you mentioned, her sneaking over and spraying my hives. People can be cruel and I want to avoid it. 
And what I meant when I said I think it is funny that she drove by weeks before and there wasn't an issue was that she seemed completely unafraid. The bees didn't pay her any mind, nor did she have the paralyzing fear that her partner described. 

The 3' compromise came from what we learned when we went to Beekeeping 101 and what we've been told by the countless folks that we have connected with through this endeavor. Moving a Hive 3' or 3 miles.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Your posting history indicates you hived a wild colony out of a down tree on March 30th. That colony (in Texas) is almost certainly Africanized. I would suggest you get off the high horse, and make your neighbors happy. You will have these neighbors longer than you have these bees.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

JWChesnut said:


> Your posting history indicates you hived a wild colony out of a down tree on March 30th. That colony (in Texas) is almost certainly Africanized. I would suggest you get off the high horse, and make your neighbors happy. You will have these neighbors longer than you have these bees.


Wow. This thread just took a nasty turn.

That colony has since absconded. We now have four colonies - three nucs that were purchased from reputable local Apiaries and one swarm that was rescued from the under side of a pipe rack next to my place of employment. Thanks, but we do not have Africanized bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If the flight path is interfering with the neighbors and you have 17 acres, I'd just move them back from the fence and face them away from the fence. It's not like you don't have the room. I don't see any good reason to put up a solid fence to change their path when you can change their path by moving the hives... but if you want to keep them there, then yes, put up a barrier that is over the heads of the people who are a concern (this may be the height of the head of the person on the tractor... and you can put it as close as 12" if you like, but why not give the bees more room since you have room...


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

Michael Bush said:


> If the flight path is interfering with the neighbors and you have 17 acres, I'd just move them back from the fence and face them away from the fence. It's not like you don't have the room. I don't see any good reason to put up a solid fence to change their path when you can change their path by moving the hives... but if you want to keep them there, then yes, put up a barrier that is over the heads of the people who are a concern (this may be the height of the head of the person on the tractor... and you can put it as close as 12" if you like, but why not give the bees more room since you have room...


Thanks, Mr. Bush. 
We are putting the barrier up this afternoon, and we are going to push them back a bit. I'd rather not have a barrier at all but I think the neighbors would appreciate not seeing them. 

I'm getting a lot of responses that I'm seeing after I've posted to others - sorry for the scatter pattern!


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

Hops Brewster said:


> I have only 1/4 acre in the suburbs. My hives are in a 4ft tall dog kennel, to keep my hunny-happy dog away from them, btw. The hives entraces are only 2 feet from the kennel chain link. They could simply fly through the fence, but they don't know that, so they fly up, up, up and away. They are usually 15 feet or more in the air before they fly away and disappear from sight. My neighbors actually forgot that I keep bees! They have noted no increase in bees in their yards! A barrier screen even 15 feet from the hive will still force them to fly over it, if they happen to want to go that direction. But you have no control over which direction the fly, or when they come down once they are over any obstruction you place.
> 
> It has been recommended that yo move them away from your neighbor. That's a good start; out of sight, out of mind. You might also try offering to look at that "swarm" they are so afraid of. It might turn out to be a yellow jacket nest in their field, which could be destroyed. Or it might turn out to be a AHB colony nearby, which can also be destroyed. Or it could even turn out to be a nice, calm feral colony you can collect to expand your apiary (well out of sight of the neighbor, of course). You might even make a friend that way.


Love your name!
Good idea about asking them about the "swarm". In the letter that we wrote we gave them all of our contact info and totally opened the door for dialog, asking them to please call us. I hope they do.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Have her and her put on a bee suit and help you inspect the hive. Then, give them a quart of fresh honey.


I'm glad that I'm not the only one who picked up that little bit of info in post #11. To each their own...... inch:


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

MizAmberLea said:


> Wow. This thread just took a nasty turn.
> 
> That colony has since absconded. We now have four colonies - three nucs that were purchased from reputable local Apiaries and one swarm that was rescued from the under side of a pipe rack next to my place of employment. Thanks, but we do not have Africanized bees.


Cause everyone is telling you to move them to another acreage and you are not going to. its great you planned out that spot exactly. plans change.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

Hops Brewster said:


> I have only 1/4 acre in the suburbs. My hives are in a 4ft tall dog kennel, to keep my hunny-happy dog away from them, btw. The hives entraces are only 2 feet from the kennel chain link. They could simply fly through the fence, but they don't know that, so they fly up, up, up and away. They are usually 15 feet or more in the air before they fly away and disappear from sight. My neighbors actually forgot that I keep bees! They have noted no increase in bees in their yards! A barrier screen even 15 feet from the hive will still force them to fly over it, if they happen to want to go that direction. But you have no control over which direction the fly, or when they come down once they are over any obstruction you place.
> 
> It has been recommended that yo move them away from your neighbor. That's a good start; out of sight, out of mind. You might also try offering to look at that "swarm" they are so afraid of. It might turn out to be a yellow jacket nest in their field, which could be destroyed. Or it might turn out to be a AHB colony nearby, which can also be destroyed. Or it could even turn out to be a nice, calm feral colony you can collect to expand your apiary (well out of sight of the neighbor, of course). You might even make a friend that way.


Love your name!
Good idea about asking them about the "swarm". In the letter that we wrote we gave them all of our contact info and totally opened the door for dialog, asking them to please call us. I hope they do.


----------



## Dave A. (Mar 13, 2015)

MizAmberLea said:


> Love your name!
> Good idea about asking them about the "swarm". In the letter that we wrote we gave them all of our contact info and totally opened the door for dialog, asking them to please call us. I hope they do.


Why a letter? That seems so impersonal. Wouldnt the idea be - to make friends? If my neighbor sent me a 'letter' - I think I'd be a bit put off. Why not just go over, and introduce yourself and ask them if they have time to talk about your bees and what can be done to make everyone happy?


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

kaizen said:


> Cause everyone is telling you to move them to another acreage and you are not going to. its great you planned out that spot exactly. plans change.


No, I posted on this forum to get advice and opinions. I welcome views from others - that is how we all learn. I just didn't expect the "high horse" comment and felt it was a bit nasty.


----------



## John Scifres (Mar 25, 2014)

Take a quart of honey with you. Even if it's not yours.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

Dave A. said:


> Why a letter? That seems so impersonal. Wouldnt the idea be - to make friends? If my neighbor sent me a 'letter' - I think I'd be a bit put off. Why not just go over, and introduce yourself and ask them if they have time to talk about your bees and what can be done to make everyone happy?


We can't get to their house. The entrance to their property is gated, you can't even see their house from the main road. On our side you can't see it, either. They have a pretty nice piece of land and have nested themselves within it.

When we have seen them in that back field we have approached the fence and waived to them, motioning that we'd like them to come closer. (Not near the hives, but on various locations along that fence). They look right at us and keep on moving.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

What's with sending a letter? Are you a lawyer? Lawyers and people who think they are special send letters, IMO.

You have plenty of space to remedy the situation regardless of how narrow your land is, right?

Go knock on their door, introduce yourself and tell them you're sorry that you got off on the wrong foot. Then ask them if you can see the letter that you sent. When they hand it to you, rip it in half in front of them and apologize for sending it to them. You should have them back in a talking mood by then, you have alienated them, I think.

If my neighbors sent me a letter the last thing I would do is "respond" to it. What a joke. Settle it like adults, explain to them that your bees are not aggressive, and tell them your plans if you should find your bees BECOME aggressive. You'll look like more of a adult if you at least acknowledge that you live in the land of occasional nasty bees instead of just dismissing their concerns out-of-hand.

Go talk to them. Seriously. There are very few people who aren't relatively reasonable.



MizAmberLea said:


> When we have seen them in that back field we have approached the fence and waived to them, motioning that we'd like them to come closer. (Not near the hives, but on various locations along that fence). They look right at us and keep on moving.


Posted the above before I saw this ^.
Interesting. Can you leave them a note on their gate for them to call or text you about the issue? Some people just don't like face-to-face contact... I can understand that.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

It's cool, thanks for the edit. 
We put the letter on their gate. I truly hope they call.


----------



## bucksbees (May 19, 2015)

Avg Bee kills per year in the USA is 53. Avg death per year by tractors is 125. Avg death by ATV per year is 600. Avg death per year by vehicles is 32,000. Yet I bet this lady will still drive her car, tractor, and ATV.

I still agree with a lot of folks on here tho, they have given sound advice.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

bucksbees said:


> Avg Bee kills per year in the USA is 53. Avg death per year by tractors is 125. Avg death by ATV per year is 600. Avg death per year by vehicles is 32,000. Yet I bet this lady will still drive her car, tractor, and ATV.
> 
> I still agree with a lot of folks on here tho, they have given sound advice.



I agree! 


I love this forum. It is 99.9% helpful and a hellova lot of fun!


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Almost always it is an emotional phsycological response, not an actual physical response. What if sort of thing. I understand fence rows are often a great location, but i would look to move them to a location centralized on your property.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

If you do not appease them or move the hives away from their property, they will almost certainly take matters into their own hands. This will amount to destroying the hives, probably with a can of hornet spray sprayed into the entrance at night. It does not happen often around here, but I hear of a couple of these incidents a year. Two brothers that I know had 3 hives spread out on their property. One near the property line got sprayed. The other two were fine. Irrational fear is just that irrational. No amount of reasoning will appease it. Good Luck. It always works better to make friends instead of enemies.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

Dave Burrup said:


> If you do not appease them or move the hives away from their property, they will almost certainly take matters into their own hands. This will amount to destroying the hives, probably with a can of hornet spray sprayed into the entrance at night. It does not happen often around here, but I hear of a couple of these incidents a year. Two brothers that I know had 3 hives spread out on their property. One near the property line got sprayed. The other two were fine. Irrational fear is just that irrational. No amount of reasoning will appease it. Good Luck. It always works better to make friends instead of enemies.


You are exactly right, and that is my biggest fear. We asked her to please give us some time, that what she was asking could not be accomplished quickly. I sure hope she does.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Forget about the hornet spray, forget about the statistics on deaths on ATVs, forget about the potential of africanization of your bees, forget all the other reasons on why you should or shouldn't move your bees. What really matters is that you don't make enemies with the people that you're likely to live next to for a very long time - this is what matters. After that sinks in, then start to think about the potential of super defensive bees near someones property. The solution should then become obvious. 

If not, then do this:

Move the bees well away from property lines. If possible move them out of sight (that doesn't mean behind a 6ft barrier 25 ft from the property line.). Surely you've got another suitable location somewhere on your 17 acres. Throw them a bone, it will will pay big dividends throughout the time you're living next to each other. If it turns out they are unreasonable, well at least you'll sleep good knowing that you've done the right thing.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

...and if you're still not certain what to do, then read this recent post: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?314982-Bee-sting-death


----------



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

JWChesnut said:


> That colony (in Texas) is almost certainly Africanized. I would suggest you get off the high horse, and make your neighbors happy.


Really? You live in California and are an expert on Texas bees? I would love to have you tell my 2 swarms I have captured that they are Africanized. They would just laugh at you as they allow you to open the hive and inspect without them even giving you notice. And yes, I have captured a swarm that ended up showing AHB traits as they expanded. I did my part by killing the queen and introducing a new Hawaiian queen. I would also love to have you tell this to the Texas Apiary Inspector (with an entomology degree BTW) who did a requested volunteer inspection on my hives today. I asked her specifically about this very thing and she does not agree with your assessment of Texas feral bees. Sure, some are AHB but but according to her, AHB are declining in Texas and are not as prevalent as they once were. 

The high horse comment was uncalled for, IMO. Not seeing that, just seeing a fellow Texan who is trying to get advice. Most of the replies are helpful and respectful...


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

I got 3.5 acres and my hives are more than 15 feet from the fence and have horse pastures on the other 3 sides. With 15 acres, even if you are 1/2 acre wide, it would seem like you could move the 50 feet or more from the fence. At one acre wide you have nearly 3100 feet length of property. To avoid frustrating neighbors, that seems like a small price to pay. If they don't like it then, you can tell them to go jump in a lake.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm lucky in that dept I placed a jar of honey on my two closest neighbors porches that have swimming pools with a little note that says bees don't always make the best neighbors but me and my girls wanted to say thanks for being cool neighbors . They both thanked us and one even sent us a note to formally thank us and responded BTW we LOVE your bees. A third neighbor that lives down the road but farms the field next to us told me they got a 33% increase on that field compared to their avg of their other fields so they love our bees too


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

I've read every post I think, gotten mad a couple of times, and laughed more than once. I think you are a tolerant soul. If any of my neighbors came at me aggressively regarding my hives, I'd probably react poorly in return. 

I read where you were going to move them and put up a barrier. I’d also purchase and put up a hunting camera near the new hive locations to capture any trespassing near them. If your neighbors do not back off, and I suspect they will not, I'd politely tell them to mind their own business and let them know that you are monitoring YOUR property and hives. That might dissuade them from entertaining any spraying thoughts. If they do anything malicious on your property, you might just be able to own their 80 acres.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

One neighbor was a little nervous when we first got them, but they were 39 ft from the house and when she saw the kids outside playing they asked don't your kids get stung alot. And I replied nope I won't tolerate mean bees and then they would slow down as they passed and watch me work them with my shirt sleeves rolled up and it hasn't ever been an issue since.


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

Best thing I can think is not to do anything to provoke legal issues. My bees doing their thing is not an issue, but if my bees are depriving them of the enjoyment of their property can lead to legal issues. If you can remove them from sight, it will help, and if issues continue I would do the following. On this date, neighbor x had this request, to which I did this. Which I expected this result. Then mail this to yourself, but don't open this. You are creating a paper trail, shows you are attempting to fix any issue. If they then take you to court, you have proved you are reasonable, have addressed issues, and shows them as unreasonable in their continual demands. The paper trail is important as you will not remember dates, conversation( use quotes and exact phrasing). People in this age are to quick to use courts against friends and neighbors. 
My$.02


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I agree with bbruff22, rolling over for bullies and giving in to unreasonable demands invites more of the same. Be reasonable, but stand your ground if need be. 
I have known many people that fit the description of your neighbors. I'll bet you are the new kids on the block. Maybe your neighbors wanted the property you now own. It is said that farmers and ranchers don't want to own the whole world, only that which joins them.

Good luck.
Alex


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

If you only have 4 hives on 17 acres and they are close enough to the fence line to upset the neighbours I would take a careful look as to other options on your property. So they have 80 acres...it seems they make use of it so the amount of land they have or the size of their home or their gate is of no consequence.

Perhaps moving your hives will cause you some inconvenience; so be it they are your hives after all.

Move them well of the fence line and face them inwards towards your property. Make certain you leave some honey at the neighbours with a simple note saying "Enjoy".

We only have 2.5 acres. Fortunately when a swarm ended up at the neighbours they called wondering if we wanted them. We went over that evening, collected them and left some honey. A few weeks later I saw the neighbours out walking. They enquired if "their bees" had settled in OK.


----------



## trinity (Jun 25, 2015)

One thing that has not been mentioned: The guy who was recently killed by bees while on his tractor lived in the same area as the OP does. THAT is probably why the neighbor is scared (and wasn't before).


----------



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

trinity said:


> One thing that has not been mentioned: The guy who was recently killed by bees while on his tractor lived in the same area as the OP does. THAT is probably why the neighbor is scared (and wasn't before).


Which one are you talking about? If it is the one from June 10 in Soda Springs Tx on the Brazos where the guy was mowing grass, that is over 200 miles northwest from Amber. If you are talking about the guy from June 29 in San Benito area, that is over 360 miles due south in the South Texas area. Was there another one?


----------



## mountainmanbob (Jun 3, 2015)

We have one acre with one hive sitting right outside our back door. We enjoy seeing our bees out our backside windows. 

A couple of weeks back we let a bee keeper who we met from this site bring up a cut out hive and have them placed pretty close to a neighbors house to the side of our property line. Facing away from the property line with some 7 ft.bushes be hide them. Don't really see any bees heading out and over their way.

People out here in the country keep to themselves and understand that critters are important to the ones living here. 

Mountainmanbob


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Move the bees just to protect them and give the ladies next door a piece of mind. Preferably out of sight. Your neighbors don't sound reasonable. If they keep hassling you after you have moved your hives I would put a pig pen where the hives were originally.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

mcon672 said:


> Move the bees just to protect them and give the ladies next door a piece of mind. Preferably out of sight. Your neighbors don't sound reasonable. If they keep hassling you after you have moved your hives I would put a pig pen where the hives were originally.


I love me some piggies...!


----------



## devil dog (Jul 1, 2014)

If they were reasonable neighbors they would have handled the original contact in a different way. 
Get your hives out of wasp and hornet spray range or erect a barrier. Post some no trespassing signs and face your hives away from their property. Hang a couple game cameras near your hives. If they make any type of veiled threat about your hives call the Sheriff. 
Catching someone who is doing malicious vandalism to livestock on your property in Texas can be dealt with any way you please. I'd be carrying open the next time they saw me at my hives. 
I can't stand the current mind set of people who won't mind their own business and expect you to do as they want with your own property.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

"I can't stand the current mind set of people who won't mind their own business and expect you to do as they want with your own property."

Right? Leave me alone and don't worry about what I do. I certainly don't concern myself with what others are doing. Nosey people are pathetic.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

devil dog said:


> I can't stand the current mind set of people who won't mind their own business and expect you to do as they want with your own property.


I appreciate what you're saying, and in some cases I would agree that objectionable intrusions are made on other's private matters. However, in this case, I believe, there's enough likelihood that something could go wrong that it warrants the OP to comply with their wishes. Let's keep in mind that the OP is a total newbee and may not (very likely does not) fully understand the possibilities that may occur. Shoot, I've had EHB that I wouldn't want 100 yards from my neighbor's property line. Bees are wild creatures and sometimes respond outside of what we expect. Having done this long enough, and seen a very broad spectrum of defensiveness, I think its truly naive to believe otherwise. 

Bottom line: own your liabilities and don't impose them upon someone else.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

devil dog said:


> If they were reasonable neighbors they would have handled the original contact in a different way.
> Get your hives out of wasp and hornet spray range or erect a barrier. Post some no trespassing signs and face your hives away from their property. Hang a couple game cameras near your hives. If they make any type of veiled threat about your hives call the Sheriff.
> Catching someone who is doing malicious vandalism to livestock on your property in Texas can be dealt with any way you please. I'd be carrying open the next time they saw me at my hives.
> I can't stand the current mind set of people who won't mind their own business and expect you to do as they want with your own property.


I'm not quite sure how the threat of vandalism and what the appropriate response to that would be got into this thread. The OP indicated concern over it but I don't see anywhere here that a real threat was made. I find it difficult to believe that anticipating trespassing, hanging game cameras, posting signs and carrying open will help do anything to defuse this situation. It sounds like the neighbors are somewhat under-informed, irrational and not particularly friendly. From that, I wouldn't conclude that they're planning to break any laws. 

Over reaction to any circumstance, in my opinion, rarely improves the odds of resolution in the short term.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

AstroBee said:


> I appreciate what you're saying, and in some cases I would agree that objectionable intrusions are made on other's private matters. However, in this case, I believe, there's enough likelihood that something could go wrong that it warrants the OP to comply with their wishes. Let's keep in mind that the OP is a total newbee and may not (very likely does not) fully understand the possibilities that may occur. Shoot, I've had EHB that I wouldn't want 100 yards from my neighbor's property line. Bees are wild creatures and sometimes respond outside of what we expect. Having done this long enough, and seen a very broad spectrum of defensiveness, I think its truly naive to believe otherwise.
> 
> Bottom line: own your liabilities and don't impose them upon someone else.


Thanks for the reply - but I fully understand the possibilities of what may occur. My original post was asking for advice on how far away to place the barrier, and I am attempting to make resolutions in other ways. I've stated a more than a few times on this thread that I do not want the neighbors to get stung or attacked - their fears are rational for an under-informed person.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

Ravenseye said:


> I'm not quite sure how the threat of vandalism and what the appropriate response to that would be got into this thread. The OP indicated concern over it but I don't see anywhere here that a real threat was made. I find it difficult to believe that anticipating trespassing, hanging game cameras, posting signs and carrying open will help do anything to defuse this situation. It sounds like the neighbors are somewhat under-informed, irrational and not particularly friendly. From that, I wouldn't conclude that they're planning to break any laws.
> 
> Over reaction to any circumstance, in my opinion, rarely improves the odds of resolution in the short term.


You are correct - they have not made any threats. My fear is based on their behavior, that is all. I hope I'm wrong! 

As far as the game cameras are concerned - we decided we were going to hang them up regardless. We actually have them all over our property, so this is not a new idea to us.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Life is so much easier when your neighbors are your friends. 

I would move the hives, and before doing so I would ask for their input on what new location would make them feel most comfortable. If their request was unreasonable, I would choose a compromise location based on their input. Giving them input, and therefore a feeling control and some buy-in, will go a long way towards defusing the situation.

Too keep peace with my neighbors my hives are far away from the property lines, and, further, much closer to my house than anyone else's. I give them honey each year. Not being able to see the hives from their own houses deescalates any potential bad feelings, too. Same as not waving a red flag in front of a bull. I also have a few extra bee suits and I invite them, and especially their children with their permission, over to look at the bees once or twice a year. Just me being friendly about the hives, by itself, dissuades them from being jerks because no one wants to start off as the bad guy.

I have a neighbor with four hives. She placed the hives on the property line as far from her own house as possible, and very close to her neighbor's house. If the hives are not a threat, why have the hives placed so far away from your own home? (that's a rhetorical question not directed to anyone). Looks really inconsiderate of the neighbor's feelings, too.


JMHO





.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Ravenseye said:


> Over reaction to any circumstance, in my opinion, rarely improves the odds of resolution in the short term.


Amen. Escalating the situation by putting up no trespassing signs and game cameras is passive aggressive and will simply ratchet things up. You want to have good relations with your neighbors not antagonistic ones. You've got 17 acres, just move them. The neighborly relationship has gotten off on a bad foot. Show some flexibility and then make a point to get to know them (invite them over for BBQ and a few beers). Nothing makes you appreciate a good neighbor like having a bad one.

My parents screwed up a relationship like this and it was a 30 years simmering Hatfield and McCoy relationship. Right before my folks sold the place I met some of the "McCoy's" for the first time and found them to be helpful, nice, and reasonable. The bad blood relationship had spilled over into us "kids" (in our 30's then). In hind site it was so much wasted time and effort. I wish I could have done it over again.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

MizAmberLea said:


> Thanks for the reply - but I fully understand the possibilities of what may occur. My original post was asking for advice on how far away to place the barrier, and I am attempting to make resolutions in other ways.


I do appreciate the predicament that you're facing. Respectfully, I don't believe a barrier is the correct approach. Distance is what's needed - the more the better. Shoot for 100 yards and all with be fine.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Great replies Shinebone and D Coates!!


----------



## mountainmanbob (Jun 3, 2015)

shinbone said:


> Life is so much easier when your neighbors are your friends.
> 
> I would move the hives


Yes, probably for the best. And we need to face the facts here -- you have much other property where as to move the bees. 17 acres if I'm correct ?? 

Best to be done with those neighbors -- at least for now -- MB


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I side with the neighbors, it was rude of you to put bees 15' from their property line without asking them. 


Don


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

D Coates said:


> Amen. Escalating the situation by putting up no trespassing signs and game cameras is passive aggressive and will simply ratchet things up.


Since my idea has been mentioned here, I'll chime in again. Merriam Webster defines "Passive Aggressive" as: being, marked by, or displaying behavior characterized by the expression of negative feelings, resentment, and aggression in an unassertive passive way (as through procrastination and stubbornness) 

There is nothing passive aggressive being advocated here, that I've seen. Putting up a game camera on my own property, and letting my neighbors know it's there, if necessary, is not passive aggressive. Putting up a no trespassing sign, if needed, is certainly not passive aggressive. 

Thinking through the possibilities here and being prepared, and having a plan(s) of action, if needed, is not passive aggressive or aggressive. It's what you have to do when you own property and don't have covenants and other agreements that govern situations like this.


----------



## devil dog (Jul 1, 2014)

D Coates said:


> Amen. Escalating the situation by putting up no trespassing signs and game cameras is passive aggressive and will simply ratchet things up.


Using this line of reasoning, a property owner putting a fence around their place, would be tantamount to declaring war.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

bbruff22 said:


> Since my idea has been mentioned here, I'll chime in again. Merriam Webster defines "Passive Aggressive" as: being, marked by, or displaying behavior characterized by the expression of negative feelings, resentment, and aggression in an unassertive passive way (as through procrastination and stubbornness)
> 
> There is nothing passive aggressive being advocated here, that I've seen. Putting up a game camera on my own property, and letting my neighbors know it's there, if necessary, is not passive aggressive. Putting up a no trespassing sign, if needed, is certainly not passive aggressive.
> 
> Thinking through the possibilities here and being prepared, and having a plan(s) of action, if needed, is not passive aggressive or aggressive. It's what you have to do when you own property and don't have covenants and other agreements that govern situations like this.


Thanks, bbruff22.

And I want to thank everyone who has offered up their opinions and advice on this thread. Although some were a bit harsh and unwarranted - I have allowed it all to soak in. With a little luck and some good weather we will be making our renovations this evening - according to our initial plan with some slight modifications.


Bee well!


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

I had questions concerning my neighbors when I first got bees. I also consulted with knowledgeable experienced bee keepers. I have 11 hives inside a fenced portion (about 1 acre) of my yard. My State bee inspector assured me I was ok with my nearest neighbor approx fifty yards away. Most bee keepers advised if anyone complained of a sting from my bee to ask them to prove the bee came from my hive. I'm very fortunate to live in an area which is known for bee keeping/honey production and everyone here has grown up working with bees or at least around bees. 

You appear to be well educated about your bees but your neighbors may never be ok with bees near them. I would consult with my State Bee Inspector because sooner or later the neighbor may consult with experts who are opposed to bees or some ambulance chasing attorney looking for a quick payday at your expense. State Bee Inspector will advise you based on the law which can protect you and your bees. The Inspector may be able to help educate the neighbor on the benefits of having bees near their property. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

devil dog said:


> Using this line of reasoning, a property owner putting a fence around their place, would be tantamount to declaring war.


Nope. Exactly opposite. Good fences make good neighbors. Imagine if you could fence the bees in and there would be no issue here. If they've got a dog that keeps coming onto you property because there's no fence how are you going to feel? How about if they let their horses or cattle onto your land because there's no fence? Bee's can't be fenced therefor, out of sight out of mind. Move the bees, potentially save neighbor relationship.

No trespassing is always understood. Putting signs up that remind them of this though they've done nothing contrary is passive aggressive.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

bbruff22 said:


> if necessary..., if needed


Currently they are not necessary, nor needed therefor they are passive aggressive in my eyes. I've hunted enough land and the land that I run into that has signs all over it though we've never touched their land sends the message, "this guy is a jerk." It's always been and will always be don't go on someone else's land. Reiterating it with signs though legal is simply not neighborly. A strong fence always shows the boundary better than any sign anyway. The only person who would see those signs is this neighbor and the person putting them up knows this. It would antagonize me if they're aimed at my land thus the situation has been escalated. Take the high rode, move the bees and get to know the neighbors.


----------



## devil dog (Jul 1, 2014)

D Coates said:


> Currently they are not necessary, nor needed therefor they are passive aggressive in my eyes. I've hunted enough land and the land that I run into that has signs all over it though we've never touched their land sends the message, "this guy is a jerk." It's always been and will always be don't go on someone else's land. Reiterating it with signs though legal is simply not neighborly. A strong fence always shows the boundary better than any sign anyway. The only person who would see those signs is this neighbor and the person putting them up knows this. It would antagonize me if they're aimed at my land thus the situation has been escalated. Take the high rode, move the bees and get to know the neighbors.


The world and it's definitions according to you. Until you publish a dictionary I will go with the experts on this one. Last post for me on this thread. Any further discussion directed towards me could be done by PM or if you want I'll give you my phone number and we can discuss it personally. NO need to thread drift the OP's thread any further. 
While it is very obvious you have made up your mind Wikipedia and Meriam Webster both disagree with you. But what do they know? 
"Passive-aggressive behavior is the indirect expression of hostility, such as through procrastination, stubbornness, sullenness, or deliberate or repeated failure to accomplish requested tasks for which one is (often explicitly) responsible".

Posting land in Texas and Arkansas is so common that all that is required is purple paint along the property boundaries. If your land is not posted you can almost expect to have unwelcome visitors.


----------



## bucksbees (May 19, 2015)

My experience about trespassers is different. I found someone cutting my fence line and riding ATVs on it. Went to the cops and they asked did I have any no trespassing signs, did I have any boundary markers in purple? I said no, it was fenced. His reply is that they could not do anything. So I rebuilt my fence placed signs, and added game cameras. A month later it happened again. I took the evidence to the same cop. He said great, now call the Game Warden, I asked why, he said as a cop he must show malicious intent. A Game Warden does not need to. A cop must have a warrant, a Game Warden does not. So I called the Game Warden, told him everything, he came by looked at the pictures, drove around till he seen the ATVs from the pictures, went got a trailer came back picked them up and left a note. A few days later my fenced was repaired with all new wire, post, everything. And they had their ATV's back. Talked to the Game Warden a few days later, and not only was that a part of the deal to keep from going to jail they also had to pay a fine.

It’s not passive aggressive, its learning and knowing the laws of your state. Also under the Right To Farm act for Texas if your operation is on your land has been going for 365 days before any lawsuits are filed than those lawsuits are dismissed. The law in Texas has just been updated and the new regulations concerning farmer protections, these go in effect September 1st 2015.

Good boundary’s, marked, and kept up make good neighbors.


----------



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

It is illegal to cross a fence in Texas without land owner's consent. I know this for a fact since both my Father in Law and Brother in Law are Texas Game Wardens and I have asked them. Land does not have to be posted. However, f it is not posted, you need to first ask them to leave. If they don't they can be filed on for trespass. If you have no trespassing signs, they can immediately be filed on. You can also be filed on without being asked to leave. I also know this first hand. When i was a little younger, I hopped a fence to go fishing in a stock tank. Game warden shows up and we were already leaving. He filed on us for attempt to trespass, a class c misdemeanor. Even discussed it with a judge in court and lost.

However, there are a LOT of city slickers who do not know the laws. I have 21 acres 6 miles out of town with a 1 acre lot subdivision backing up to my property. I find people on my land all the time. Some are even shooting guns and riding 4 wheelers. Most of the time it is just kids being kids. Heck, I trespassed on the very land I now own when I was a kid living in a nearby neighborhood. I remember one time I found a couple of ladies walking their dog down a power line easement on my land. I hear them talking loudly so I got on my ATV and went to see what was going on. They informed me that they were just out walking. I asked them if they knew they were trespassing and they argued with me and said that it was an easement so they had a right to walk there! I quickly informed them about easements and the law in a very nice manner. I also gave the my number and told them if they ever want to walk their dog on my land, to give me a call first since we do regularly hunt and shoot guns on my property (true) and I was worried for their safety. I have never seen or heard from them again! I actually would have allowed them to hike around if they had ever called. Then again, I don't have neighbors trying to tell me how I can use my land. If they did, I would politely tell them to pound sand.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

The purple painting as a substitute for no trespassing signs came about because trespassers will tear down your signs and when caught claim they didn't see the signs.
Locks were not made to keep honest people from stealing, either..

Alex


----------



## bucksbees (May 19, 2015)

It’s also illegal to cut peoples fences. The cop made me dot my I's and cross my T's. I thought at the time the cop was just being lazy. It was not till after the Game Warden got involved did I understand he was looking out for my best interest.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I've lost count and don't remember how far your hives are from the fence. If they're 3 feet, that's too close IMO. We've got 120 acres and I do have some hives about 40 feet from our southern property line. I put them there because it's a really good spot. It's fairly level and level, flat ground is hard to come by here.

I'd likely move the hives, but I would dang sure let your neighbor know that you didn't appreciate her demanding attitude. I'm not real big on people telling me what I'm going to do on my own place. Being a good neighbor is a 2 way street. If they get more demanding, tell em to kiss it.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

bucksbees said:


> My experience about trespassers is different. I found someone cutting my fence line and riding ATVs on it. Went to the cops and they asked did I have any no trespassing signs, did I have any boundary markers in purple? I said no, it was fenced. His reply is that they could not do anything. So I rebuilt my fence placed signs, and added game cameras. A month later it happened again. I took the evidence to the same cop. He said great, now call the Game Warden, I asked why, he said as a cop he must show malicious intent. A Game Warden does not need to. A cop must have a warrant, a Game Warden does not. So I called the Game Warden, told him everything, he came by looked at the pictures, drove around till he seen the ATVs from the pictures, went got a trailer came back picked them up and left a note. A few days later my fenced was repaired with all new wire, post, everything. And they had their ATV's back. Talked to the Game Warden a few days later, and not only was that a part of the deal to keep from going to jail they also had to pay a fine.
> 
> It’s not passive aggressive, its learning and knowing the laws of your state. Also under the Right To Farm act for Texas if your operation is on your land has been going for 365 days before any lawsuits are filed than those lawsuits are dismissed. The law in Texas has just been updated and the new regulations concerning farmer protections, these go in effect September 1st 2015.
> 
> Good boundary’s, marked, and kept up make good neighbors.



Last i checked the 4th amendment applies to game wardens as well so that cop was just lazy, trespassing and criminal destruction of property are criminal code violations not game code violations


----------



## TurnTex (Mar 6, 2015)

It is pretty common in Texas for the Game Wardens to handle those kind of things.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

TurnTex said:


> It is pretty common in Texas for the Game Wardens to handle those kind of things.


You are right on that. IN most cases involving trespass on property in TX, the game wardens are much more knowledgeable and I have been told have much wider range of powers than the average sheriff deputy. Two thumbs up for those guys in my book.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Game wardens do have enhanced powers for enforcing game laws because it is for purposes of "wildlife conservation" rather than "criminal prosecution." The typical example is that a game warden does not need a warrant to search your car in order to enforce bag limits.

Just one example: http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/State-high-court-upholds-game-wardens-powers-2367231.php

It could be that in some states, trespass has been determined to fall within a game warden's jurisdiction of "game law enforcement" since trespass is such a common component of other game law violations.


----------



## mountainmanbob (Jun 3, 2015)

County folks are soppose to mind their own business. To many City folks move to the Country and bring their complaints and laws with them.

As seen by one who lives on the mountaintop and lives and works in the back County. 

Mountainman


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Terry C (Sep 6, 2013)

RobWok said:


> this may work. Or you can tell them if you have to give up beekeeping, you'll have to go back to your other hobbies of raising basset hounds and prize winning roosters.


Beagles man , Bassets are relatively quiet .


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

For a different perspective http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ors-destroying-colonies&p=1300245#post1300245

Alex


----------



## Colokid (Apr 3, 2015)

Terry C said:


> Beagles man , Bassets are relatively quiet .


Yep chickens--long crowers look it up. They do go on


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Keep chickens or dogs or whatever animal those advocating retaliation suggest only if you want to keep them for normal reasons. It's not fair to the animals for one and it doesn't take too much in the brains department to know that whatever live noise maker you keep to annoy your neighbor in their far-away house will annoy you too in your much closer home.

Besides, as noted by a moderator in another thread, suggestions of retaliation is not desired on Beesource and, in my opinion, is a childish way of addressing the problem.

Wayne


----------



## Colokid (Apr 3, 2015)

waynesgarden said:


> Keep chickens or dogs or whatever animal those advocating retaliation suggest only if you want to keep them for normal reasons. It's not fair to the animals for one and it doesn't take too much in the brains department to know that whatever live noise maker you keep to annoy your neighbor in their far-away house will annoy you too in your much closer home.
> 
> Besides, as noted by a moderator in another thread, suggestions of retaliation is not desired on Beesource and, in my opinion, is a childish way of addressing the problem.
> 
> Wayne


Pretty much a joke I am thinking. Don't know of anyone that would introduce animals just for the sake of spite.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

AHudd said:


> For a different perspective http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ors-destroying-colonies&p=1300245#post1300245
> 
> Alex


Holy crap I just read the thread that you suggested. Oh my God. 
Thank you for pointing me towards that.
Scary.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

Colokid said:


> Pretty much a joke I am thinking. Don't know of anyone that would introduce animals just for the sake of spite.[/QUOTE
> 
> I didn't take it seriously, either. Just folks making light of a crappy situation. I'd never use animals as retaliation... Not to mention that with the amount of animals that I have now I don't have room for beagles!


----------



## bucksbees (May 19, 2015)

99% of the people on here seem to get jokes, the other 1% dont seem to be able todo that. Thats ok tho, I am willing to give one of my funny bones and have it given to the 1%.  

Disclaimer(Smiley face means joke or comment made in lite hearted humor. Niethier myself nor my bones were hurt in the making of this comment, nor were the 1% had a bone inserted into them.)Disclaimer


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

bucksbees said:


> 99% of the people on here seem to get jokes, the other 1% dont seem to be able todo that. Thats ok tho, I am willing to give one of my funny bones and have it given to the 1%.
> 
> Disclaimer(Smiley face means joke or comment made in lite hearted humor. Niethier myself nor my bones were hurt in the making of this comment, nor were the 1% had a bone inserted into them.)Disclaimer


Got it!


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

Update:



Well, after erecting the barrier and tightening up the hives-we have had no disturbances as of yet. I check on them every day... They have adapted well to their new flight pattern and seem un-phased by the shifting. We have yet to hear from the neighbors-but they've mowed since so we know they've seen the "improvements".


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Could you give us more details on the changes you made - height and width of the barrier? Distance from the property line? Anything else? What does "tightening up the hives" mean?


----------



## BeeCoolBro (Jun 6, 2015)

Pictures are always nice too!


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

To be honest - I'm a bit apprehensive to share details due to the negative attention that this thread originally attracted!:shhhh:


----------



## BeeCoolBro (Jun 6, 2015)

MizAmberLea said:


> To be honest - I'm a bit apprehensive to share details due to the negative attention that this thread originally attracted!:shhhh:


I understand the apprehension, some people on here can be rather blunt. But with the criticism there will probably be some useful information so I think it would be worth it, especially since you're in your first year.


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

BeeCoolBro said:


> I understand the apprehension, some people on here can be rather blunt. But with the criticism there will probably be some useful information so I think it would be worth it, especially since you're in your first year.


Oh I know, and I meant no offense. I have received a lot of very good advice on this thread, as well as the opposite. As I stated earlier, I posted on this forum to lean on fellow Beekeepers and learn from their expertise. Sometimes the best knowledge one can obtain is that from other's experiences. 
I think I'm just going to stick to posting general questions/scenarios instead of personal situations.


----------



## Colokid (Apr 3, 2015)

Good luck with your neighbors. I am guessing it will work out. It appears you are a wise person


----------



## MizAmberLea (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks! So far so good!


----------



## John Scifres (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't worry about the grumpy folks on web forums. They are always there. Dilbert had a good take on them today:

http://dilbert.com/strip/2015-07-15


----------

